# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  اتاق عمل یا هوشبری؟

## saeed konkur 92

اتاق عمل یا هوشبری؟
از لحاظ باز کار و درآمد

----------


## ezio auditore77

هوشبری چون کارش آسونتره تو ایران کمبود هوشبر داریم پس بازارشم خوبه درآمدشونم یکیه حدودا

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

----------


## Amiiin

عاقا هوشبری خوبه ؟

----------


## Afsoon_chashman

هوشبری

----------


## mahsa92

پرستيژ هوشبري
بازار كار اتاق عمل

----------


## somi

هعی خدا :Yahoo (19):

----------

